# Problème sauvegarde iCloud disparue dragon quest 8



## stivostean (25 Septembre 2016)

Grand fan de RPG, je joue à dragon quest 8 sur iPhone 6 ( excellent jeu !!! ). 
J'ai réinitialisé mon téléphone avec la version finale d'iOS 10 puis j'ai réinstallé le jeu qui avait eu également une mise à jour donc je ne sais pas d'où vient le problème mais quand je veux accéder aux sauvegardes sur iCloud j'ai le message d'erreur que l'on voit sur ma copie d'écran alors que sur l'autre copie d'écran on voit bien qu'il y a la sauvegarde. 

Alors voilà je n'ai pas envie de tout recommencer depuis le début tout en ne sachant pas si à la prochaine mise à jour ça va recommencer. 
Bref je ne sais pas comment faire.......


----------



## stivostean (29 Octobre 2016)

Aucuns joueurs de cet excellent jeu ?


----------



## Cougnasan (1 Mars 2018)

J'ai le même message sur DQ8 avec mon iPhone 6S Plus. Il est par conséquent impossible de partager mes sauvegardes à partir de mon iPhone... Ce qui est drôle c'est qu'il n'y a aucun problème avec Final Fantasy 6. J'ai la dernière version d'iOS (la 11.2.6). Je précise que je cherche à mettre en commun mes sauvegardes sur mon iPhone et mon iPad qui sont tous deux à jour avec la même version d'iOS et que mon compte iCloud est commun aux deux appareils.


----------

